# DA



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 3, 2010)

I just gotten myself a DA account and my question is does anyone else have one cuz I want to do digital art and can anyone know digital art programs that give lots of detail to pictures? Can anyone help?


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 4, 2010)

I like to use photoshop with a wacom tablet


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes I have one, its just like FA's gallery except a lot less porn and a lot less furry. I use photoshop and a wacom tablet, those seem to be your golden go too tools.


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> can anyone know digital art programs that give lots of detail to pictures?



what


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

I have one but i dont really use it


----------



## Nightlinez (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a DA and I have a lot less animal art there. For digital art I use a tablet and Adobe Photoshop 7 because I am too poor to update it. Other free programs that are kinda similar are Gimp and Open Canvas.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> what


Sorry for the typo but I asked if anyone knew about any other art programs that give pieces a realistic look.


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Sorry for the typo but I asked if anyone knew about any other art programs that give pieces a realistic look.



what

You're not going to find an application that makes things realistic for you.


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

Check my FA page. I have a digitial piece of artwork in my gallery that i drew and colored in photoshop. Click the paw print. Dont belive it helps in your situation very much but check it out and tell me what ya think.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 4, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Sorry for the typo but I asked if anyone knew about any other art programs that give pieces a realistic look.



Any programme can do that.

You just have to learn how to use it in such a way to achieve the effect.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 4, 2010)

My DA: http://novaluna.deviantart.com
I rarely color digitally but when I do, I use Photoshop CS2.
But I fail to see how those two things are related.

Lol, I reminded myself of the Dos Equis commercials.


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

Did this turn into the pimp your gallery thread?


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Did this turn into the pimp your gallery thread?



Apparently, a subforum dedicated to discussing art is actually a gallery whoring forum. Who knew?


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Apparently, a subforum dedicated to discussing art is actually a gallery whoring forum. Who knew?



But but furries wouldn't do that D:


----------



## Niny (Jan 7, 2010)

You CAN do amazingly detailed stuff in MS paint, or in one of those oekaki places, or on paper. It isn't the program that makes the artist good.
If you can't do realistic/detailed stuff with paper you wont be able to do it with a photoshop either.


----------



## Karali (Jan 7, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I just gotten myself a DA account and my question is does anyone else have one cuz I want to do digital art and can anyone know digital art programs that give lots of detail to pictures? Can anyone help?


Yeah, I have a dA. Same name as my um, FA name. I typically upload more stuff there than to my FA just because I have a few more people I actively communicate with on dA than FA. It's hard to get people to look at your shit on FA if you don't fill your submissions with porn and dog dicks. :/

And uh. Well. Personally I use and love SAI as a digital art program. But I gotta tell you man, _no art program_ will make things detailed/realistic for you. _Any tool is only as good as the artist it's in the hands of_, and the only way to make good art is to put a lot of time and practice into it.


----------

